# Sekinchan Fishing Village - A Little Bit of Everything



## mylo (Nov 27, 2009)

Recently, I visited Sekinchan Fishing Village in Selangor, Malaysia.  I saw fishermen unloading tons of fishes, prawns, crabs and squids. Other than that, I also witnessed the making of salted fish or 'ham yu'. You would never be bored. The village has a little bit of everything. 

Here are some pictures:

Picture 1 - 3 In 1







I stumbled upon two biggies on one of the fishing platforms. The 'tauke' (translation: boss) was 
waiting for potential buyers/middlemen.

Picture 2 - Grab & Slash






A worker was removing the catfish's internal organs. The slaughter area was kind of gory - with 
guts and blood splattered everywhere!

Picture 3 - Under The Hot Sun






The gutted fish were left to dry in the hot sun for several days. The result is desiccated fish, 
free of moisture, which can be kept for months.

Picture 4 - Edible Fish Mummies 






Look closely....What do you see? I saw two face fish!

Picture 5 - Fixing The Net






This Bangladeshi worker was busy repairing the fishing net. The net is HUGE! It's a tedious job.






Thank you for looking! 
mylo


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 27, 2009)

I really like that video of yours, particularly the last couple of seconds with the close-up on the net-mender's working hands! 

Your second photo is --- erm --- not quite sooo nice. Not technically speaking, but with regards to the subject... ummm ale:

And I don't like dried fish... don't like the taste of it.


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 27, 2009)

In terms of how are you capturing the experience, I think you also need to consider the atmosphere, which could mean that you need to step back and look at the bigger environment to see what there are to offer. It can be small things like the cat hiding behind the stall, the "escaped" fish or even interesting thrash you can only find in a fish market. Most importantly, the people. It's never just the objects that make an event. It's always the people that creates the atmosphere. Capturing the energy, action and mood and facial expressions will be a crucial part of what to present.


----------

